# What Is It About Camping?



## Admin (Dec 1, 2011)

For me, camping is about unplugging from the craziness of the city and just taking in the nature around me. I can spend hours sitting at the campfire doing absolutely nothing. Why do you enjoy camping?


----------



## snapper388 (Apr 28, 2015)

camping is my time to relax, cook on the grill:icon_smile_bbq: and fish! leave my troubles behind and not tell them where we are.


----------



## Admin (Dec 1, 2011)

snapper388 said:


> camping is my time to relax, cook on the grill:icon_smile_bbq: and fish! leave my troubles behind and not tell them where we are.


What a perfect way to describe it. :thumbup1:


----------



## calwb (Feb 7, 2015)

After over forty years of camping with kids and grand kids and fifty three years of marriage my wife and I have still found that this is the best way to relax and get away from it all.We can fish,take walks or just set back and do nothing but enjoy the beauty God has created that so many people miss by not camping.


----------



## welful (Jun 10, 2015)

Beautiful autumn is coming,This season is a good time for camping,If you stay at home, it will be a big loss.


----------



## Bamps (Oct 3, 2015)

I like to hike with my dog at my side, and shoot nature with my Canon. Lately I've been getting into long exposer and love it. I recently photo'd a wedding and am convinced beyond a shadow of a doubt, I like working with nature more than people. Lol, here's two of them . . .


----------



## Bamps (Oct 3, 2015)

Long exposer . . .


----------



## TxTwoSome (Jul 31, 2015)

Fresh cup of Coffee up early to watch the sun rise in a beautiful setting. Troubles what troubles?


----------



## Admin (Dec 1, 2011)

TxTwoSome said:


> Fresh cup of Coffee up early to watch the sun rise in a beautiful setting. Troubles what troubles?


I soooooo need some time out in nature soon. :smile:


----------



## wecamp04 (Jan 12, 2016)

For me it's to get out / away from everything just slow down and breath again...lol


----------



## Admin (Dec 1, 2011)

wecamp04 said:


> For me it's to get out / away from everything just slow down and breath again...lol


That's it exactly. :smile:


----------



## Greywuff (Oct 11, 2015)

Get into the site, set up the site, sit down, eat. take a nap. eat. take a nap. eat. take a nap. eat.take a nap. eat. 
Repeat as often as possible until its time to tear down camp and head home.


----------

